# Red Bull Rampage....



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

3 weeks.... Bunch of us going......Who is else going ???? We are camping...also shuttling Flying Monkey and "other stuff" 

Love the stuff Red Bull does...and the people who pour...oh yeah RED BULL FOR ME !!!!


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

I will be there with a few friends, Gonna hit some fun more pedally trails while we are down there. Excited to see crazy a$$holes going off. I am a little bummed to see more and more man made features but that is the direction things are headed. I wish they would have used more rough cut lumbar and logs, not discrediting what they are going just sharing my opinion, either way it will be rad.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ronnyg801 said:


> I will be there with a few friends, Gonna hit some fun more pedally trails while we are down there. Excited to see crazy a$$holes going off. I am a little bummed to see more and more man made features but that is the direction things are headed. I wish they would have used more* rough cut lumbar and logs*, not discrediting what they are going just sharing my opinion, either way it will be rad.


believe me...almost nothing grows there...we are camping by the Virgin River East of the RB site...not the camp grounds across the old RB site...that is the theory so far...I will have the silver 4Runner with OCTOMAN license plates...


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Dang I wish I was closer than I am...


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

I live in northern utah, I know not much grows in southern utah. I just think it would look LESS slopstyle ish... Just my perspective, I know lumbar from the lumberyard is far easier to work with and obtain I just think it would look more fitting and people would ***** less, hehe. I remember the last one there was a fair amount of griping going on about any of the wood features so I am sure its coming from more than me this time too, haha. Maybe not.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Big Mountain Slopestyle seems interesting especially after everything some of the riders have been doing for the filming of "Where the trail ends", they're going to be going HUGE.

For those of us in the US who can't make the trip, the internet broadcast is geoblocked. I'm assuming that is because of the tv broadcast in December?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bitewerks said:


> For those of us in the US who can't make the trip, r?


Fly into Vegas....Believe me it is worth it to go...if you drive you camp...just a great party...plus tons of trails to ride...Zion Nat'l park is awesome too if you bring the lady...if you are a DownhIller then this is a must...do what you can to get there...it is way better then the slopestyle events....and the drops are HHUUUUUUUUGGGGGEEEEEE


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

bitewerks said:


> Big Mountain Slopestyle seems interesting especially after everything some of the riders have been doing for the filming of "Where the trail ends", they're going to be going HUGE.
> 
> For those of us in the US who can't make the trip, the internet broadcast is geoblocked. I'm assuming that is because of the tv broadcast in December?


Hope they can work on setting up more audio this year.. I don't mind a little getto bird in the background.. live audio in a couple of key spots= worth it


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

I've learned that using a proxy server is a way around geoblocking...


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

I am pessimistic that it'll be worth it to go this year. You have to be in a designated area near the finish line this year. Are the spectators even going to be able to view much of it???


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Wait, are they geoblocking the US? I haven't heard anything about it. If I can't watch it live, I will lose a lot of respect for Red Bull, or whoever airs it.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Make sure that you get your tickets. They are charging $15 per person this year.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nmpearson said:


> I am pessimistic that it'll be worth it to go this year. You have to be* in a designated area near the finish line this year*. Are the spectators even going to be able to view much of it???


they say that every year...but we still meander everywhere


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Pretty amazing event!


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Moosey said:


> Wait, are they geoblocking the US? I haven't heard anything about it. If I can't watch it live, I will lose a lot of respect for Red Bull, or whoever airs it.


Red Bull TV - FMB World Tour: Red Bull Rampage, USA

It'll air on NBC Dec. 8th. , 2-4pm (not sure what time that is for others or if it's central time which is where I'm at).


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

The Canfield Crew plans on heading down for a few days and getting in a bunch of riding while we are down there. Stoked to walk the old site with a legend and boss... going to be a good time for sure!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

KillingtonVT said:


> The Canfield Crew plans on heading down for a few days and getting in a bunch of riding while we are down there. Stoked to walk the old site with a legend and boss... going to be a good time for sure!!!


you going to be there?? I am riding with Chris and the boys a few days there and camping...


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you going to be there?? I am riding with Chris and the boys a few days there and camping...


The plan is for all 4 of us, (Lance, Chris, Sean and myself) ,to head down... STOKED!


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

I've already got tickets for my wife and I, baby's going too! (weather permitting ) Hey Bob, I intern Thursday and Friday at the Purgatory Correctional Facility as mental health specialist, I don't want you to visit me , but will be free on Saturday morning and evenings, would love to ride with you if possible! Any chance you'll head to St.George for some riding?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

bitewerks said:


> Red Bull TV - FMB World Tour: Red Bull Rampage, USA
> 
> It'll air on NBC Dec. 8th. , 2-4pm (not sure what time that is for others or if it's central time which is where I'm at).


WTF is the point of Geoblocking in the US? because we totally wont hear the results before Dec 8th? and there wont be any review videos or anything before dec 8th? FFS I was planning on watching it live on the interweb, then the NBC crap in Dec. Redbull just lost a lot of my respect.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wasea04 said:


> I've already got tickets for my wife and I, baby's going too! (weather permitting ) Hey Bob, I intern Thursday and Friday at the Purgatory Correctional Facility as mental health specialist, I don't want you to visit me , but will be free on Saturday morning and evenings, would love to ride with you if possible! Any chance you'll head to St.George for some riding?


Allen I think you changed your number...PM it to me or call me...I will try and not get busted this time....probably evening Flying Monkey on Saturday...Bringing the wife too


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

KillingtonVT said:


> The plan is for all 4 of us, (Lance, Chris, Sean and myself) ,to head down... STOKED!


 what day you guys planning on coming down...I am coming up Wed or thursday...

have you ever hung out with the boys??? everybody gets there "SWERVE" on

I know GAB26 (Greg) wants to hits some road gaps....good times ahead


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Moosey said:


> WTF is the point of Geoblocking in the US? because we totally wont hear the results before Dec 8th? and there wont be any review videos or anything before dec 8th? FFS I was planning on watching it live on the interweb, then the NBC crap in Dec. Redbull just lost a lot of my respect.


Moosey don't be svckie....Red Bull puts on a huge event and needs to make money to keep it going....Yeah let people see it for free and who pays for the 3D HD camera rentals, Helicopters and what not...if everyone sees it before NBC airs it then less advertising revenue...The reason it isn't live is they need to edit it first

Furthermore...you are pretty close....GET OFF YOUR @$$ and go to it...it is amazing the size of all this stuff they do...TV does it no justice


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Moosey you svck....Red Bull puts on a huge event and needs to make money to keep it going....Yeah let people see it for free and who pays for the 3D HD camera rentals, Helicopters and what not...if everyone sees it before NBC airs it then less advertising revenue...The reason it isn't live is they need to edit it first
> 
> Furthermore...you are pretty close....GET OFF YOUR @$$ and go to it...it is amazing the size of all this stuff they do...TV does it no justice


Sorry, didn't realize I suck, or "svck" because I don't get why the rest of the world gets to see it before me, and I have no way of getting there, unless I ride my dirtjumper for 23 hours, which is a bit impractical. I'm 18, and just started college, and have no vehicle. Nothing I do can get me there. Chill out bro, so me, and everyone on the east coast who cant drop a couple hundo to fly out will have to wait till Dec 8th. Or drive to Canada to catch the live broadcast. If they're not going to show it to everyone, I can deal with that, but to only block the US, that seems a bit dickish. I'll probably ride down to my local Micky D's and proxy it there. stupid college computer control blocks all proxys.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Moosey said:


> Sorry, didn't realize I suck, or "svck" because I don't get why the rest of the world gets to see it before me, and I have no way of getting there, unless I ride my dirtjumper for 23 hours, which is a bit impractical. I'm 18, and just started college, and have no vehicle. Nothing I do can get me there. Chill out bro, so me, and everyone on the east coast who cant drop a couple hundo to fly out will have to wait till Dec 8th. Or drive to Canada to catch the live broadcast. If they're not going to show it to everyone, I can deal with that, but to only block the US, that seems a bit dickish. I'll probably ride down to my local Micky D's and proxy it there. stupid college computer control blocks all proxys.


where you living now moosey??? Honestly moosey...this is a kick @$$ event Red Bull does...it cost money but I am just glad they do it....Red Bull does lots of cool stuff for a lot of sports....so you have to wait a month to see it...that is cool....but watching on the internet svcks...small screen, delays ...way better when they show it


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> where you living now moosey??? Honestly moosey...this is a kick @$$ event Red Bull does...it cost money but I am just glad they do it....Red Bull does lots of cool stuff for a lot of sports....so you have to wait a month to see it...that is cool....but watching on the internet svcks...small screen, delays ...way better when they show it


I'm up in Provo. Honestly, I'm just upset that I'm going to have to wait until Dec to see a shortened version of this awesome event. The internet coverage sucks, but at least I would be able to see it, and kinda live it with the people. I remember in 2010 I was in my room, and didn't come out at all the whole event. It was so intense. And when Gee nailed that quarterpipe drop, and when Cam nailed the 360, I cheered out loud. I also enjoy listening to the talking, and hearing about how Gee built his own line into the quarter, and all that pointless talking, and I wont be able to live it this year because its going to be on TV in December. I'm sure the TV version will be sick, but it will be shortened, and I'll already know the results by then. it just won't be as exciting.

I've been prepping all year for this event, and to know I have to wait an extra long while to see it, not live... I guess I'm just really disappointed...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Moosey said:


> I'm up in Provo. Honestly, I'm just upset that I'm going to have to wait until Dec to see a shortened version of this awesome event. The internet coverage sucks, but at least I would be able to see it, and kinda live it with the people. I remember in 2010 I was in my room, and didn't come out at all the whole event. It was so intense. And when Gee nailed that quarterpipe drop, and when Cam nailed the 360, I cheered out loud. I also enjoy listening to the talking, and hearing about how Gee built his own line into the quarter, and all that pointless talking, and I wont be able to live it this year because its going to be on TV in December. I'm sure the TV version will be sick, but it will be shortened, and I'll already know the results by then. it just won't be as exciting.
> 
> I've been prepping all year for this event, and to know I have to wait an extra long while to see it, not live... I guess I'm just really disappointed...


it is this simple...find out who is going from SLC/Provo area and hook up a ride down...I have hooked up with many people on this forum in that area and rode some trails and Resorts (Brian Head and Deer Valley) in that area...


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Regarding the geoblocking, has anyone ever tried using a free proxy server? I've used them in the past to get around barriers with great results. Super easy to do. Just go to a server list site, select a location, and type in the address of the live event. Red Bull and NBC might know about this and have a way to stop it, but it might still work fine.

Moosey, if you're really wanting to be there in person, it should be pretty easy to find people in the Provo area that are going down there. There are a lot of really good riders south of the 'point' that surely will be going. I'd toss a post in the Utah forum and see what comes up. If you offer some dollars to help with gas money, it will make it all the easier. I'd offer you a ride myself, but I'll most likely be in Moab that weekend. Btw, are you going to the Y? And you're from Fallon, right? I'm from Gardnerville, not too far away, but I have lived in SLC for the past 10 years or so after going on a mission. I used to race MX in Fallon all the time. Good memories of that place


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

TMS- yea, the Canfield crew will be there and we're planning a bunch of riding/huckin. I'm planing on being there for the entire event. The first day is usually a bust for watching but day two practice, it'll be on. Evening rides daily and yes, we will be getting our swerve on. Call us or look for the Canfield van.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> believe me...almost nothing grows there...*we are camping by the Virgin River East of the RB site*...not the camp grounds across the old RB site...that is the theory so far...I will have the silver 4Runner with OCTOMAN license plates...


Where is this camping spot? Thats all private land east of the bridge AFAIK all the way to Mesquito Cove and that camping area is closed.

I'd suggest the area east of the old RB site as the best camping area. Please respect private property and make sure you are on public (BLM) land when camping. I know some land owners who are tired of cleaning up after folks and will be evicting those who tresspass. PM me for some suggestions if you like.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Moosey said:


> Sorry, didn't realize I suck, or "svck" because I don't get why the rest of the world gets to see it before me, and I have no way of getting there, unless I ride my dirtjumper for 23 hours, which is a bit impractical. I'm 18, and just started college, and have no vehicle. Nothing I do can get me there. Chill out bro, so me, and everyone on the east coast who cant drop a couple hundo to fly out will have to wait till Dec 8th. Or drive to Canada to catch the live broadcast. If they're not going to show it to everyone, I can deal with that, but to only block the US, that seems a bit dickish. I'll probably ride down to my local Micky D's and proxy it there. stupid college computer control blocks all proxys.


bud, you don't even know.. i'm in canada and we get WAY more stuff blocked than a single event. there are still parts of the internet i can't access because apparently only americans can watch videos. suck it up.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ok, who is gonna volunteer to be the one to come get me from the local jail this time?


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Yea Jager and Red Bull do it to me every time :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

STT GUY said:


> Where is this camping spot? Thats all private land east of the bridge AFAIK all the way to Mesquito Cove and that camping area is closed.
> 
> I'd suggest the area east of the old RB site as the best camping area. Please respect private property and make sure you are on public (BLM) land when camping. I know some land owners who are tired of cleaning up after folks and will be evicting those who tresspass. PM me for some suggestions if you like.


it's not private property...it is a campground....it is right next to the river...there are about 30 to 50 campsites


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

flymybike said:


> TMS- yea, the Canfield crew will be there and we're planning a bunch of riding/huckin. I'm planing on being there for the entire event. The first day is usually a bust for watching but day two practice, it'll be on. Evening rides daily and yes, we will be getting our swerve on. Call us or look for the Canfield van.


and Lance Happy Birthday !!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> ok, who is gonna volunteer to be the one to come get me from the local jail this time?


I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

*No bailin' you out.*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> ok, who is gonna volunteer to be the one to come get me from the local jail this time?


I can't bail you out, but I can counsel you to not do dumb things while you're in


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey Moosey there is no need to ride your dirt jump bike there, you could always just road head your way there.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it's not private property...it is a campground....it is right next to the river...there are about 30 to 50 campsites


Zion River RV Resort is WEST of the bridge. It's a commercial campground and pricy but very nice.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

Stoked to watch it! The course is looking insane!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

I rode up there today to take a look and there's lots of work being done on the course and yes it is VERY INSANE.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

STT GUY said:


> Zion River RV Resort is WEST of the bridge. It's a commercial campground and pricy but very nice.


no it was free where we were....way west of Zion RV park....plus there is the Virgin river which has more water to wash after riding...but way cold....Mosquito Cove I think is the name


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no it was free where we were....way west of Zion RV park....plus there is the Virgin river which has more water to wash after riding...but way cold....Mosquito Cove I think is the name


As I mentioned in my previous post.....The area you're describing is indeed Mosquito Cove and it is permanently closed. Don't go there you will be ticketed by BLM rangers. It's signed closed, fenced and gated. After the flood of Dec 2010 came through and scoured it clean the BLM closed the area. There was a chronic problem with human waste, trash and some other issues such as people setting up long-term residence there as well as some crime related issues as well.

There are no river access public camping areas that I am aware of on the Virgin River. Used to be camping at the lower JEM trail head area but that's private land (as is the first mile+ of the JEM trail) and the land owner (as well as the residents nearby) finally got tired of the pickig up the trash, broken bottles, dealing with loud music at all hours (there are homes very close by), bonfires during fire bans and general bad behavior of some campers and have started enforcing their property rights. It's unfortunate but that's the way it goes when certain percentage of people act like tools and lack repect for the property of others.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. In my opinion your best bet is the "donation" camping area accross from the old RB site on the KT road. There is shade, a creek and it's close to the RB site as well and it's pretty nice.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

STT GUY said:


> As I mentioned in my previous post.....The area you're describing is indeed Mosquito Cove and it is permanently closed. Don't go there you will be ticketed by BLM rangers. It's signed closed, fenced and gated. After the flood of Dec 2010 came through and scoured it clean the BLM closed the area. There was a chronic problem with human waste, trash and some other issues such as people setting up long-term residence there as well as some crime related issues as well.
> 
> There are no river access public camping areas that I am aware of on the Virgin River. Used to be camping at the lower JEM trail head area but that's private land (as is the first mile+ of the JEM trail) and the land owner (as well as the residents nearby) finally got tired of the pickig up the trash, broken bottles, dealing with loud music at all hours (there are homes very close by), bonfires during fire bans and general bad behavior of some campers and have started enforcing their property rights. It's unfortunate but that's the way it goes when certain percentage of people act like tools and lack repect for the property of others.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. In my opinion your best bet is the "donation" camping area accross from the old RB site on the KT road. There is shade, a creek and it's close to the RB site as well and it's pretty nice.


awwww bell......good to know though...Man I liked that campground...well with the savages...how is a "donation" camping area...thought people parked there free last time???


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Red Bull Rampage 2012 | Webcast :: Red Bull

I noticed nothing mentions the geoblocking anymore. Could they have changed their minds about that?


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

NO geoblocking for Rampage!

Red Bull Rampage 2012 | Webcast :: Red Bull

Super psyched!!!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bitewerks said:


> NO geoblocking for Rampage!
> 
> Red Bull Rampage 2012 | Webcast :: Red Bull
> 
> Super psyched!!!!!


very cool


----------



## Dub Niner (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyone know the schedule of events? I'll be at the finals on Sunday, but I can't find any info on start times, etc.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

It starts on Friday @ 10:00AM-6:00PM and the finals are Sunday @ 10:00AM-6:00PM
Saturday is practice and closed to the public.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

Did you guys see the changes to the Oakley Sender? Wow!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Deep Thought said:


> Did you guys see the changes to the Oakley Sender? Wow!


man I am so excited...was suppose to leave thursday...but screw it...I am so leaving tomorrow


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks spectacular! 

1-10 What's that on the pucker factor scale?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> looks spectacular!
> 
> 1-10 what's that on the pucker factor scale?


mega


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

There's some really nice photos on VitalMTB:

Building Gnar at Red Bull Rampage 2012 - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB

Big Mountain with some slopestyle near the bottom looks pretty awesome. I think the next, I'll have to seriously think about driving out in '14. Would be amazing to see in person.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bitewerks said:


> T
> Big Mountain with some slopestyle near the bottom looks pretty awesome. I think the next, I'll have to seriously think about driving out in '14. Would be amazing to see in person.


do it now....I AM LEAVING IN AN HOUR


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> do it now....I AM LEAVING IN AN HOUR


Did you find a place to camp?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Rock dude said:


> Did you find a place to camp?


you can park in the parking lot or across from old red bull site.....I am checking across from red bull tomorrow morning and if not that then going to parking lot
....I am in a silver 4runner with a motorhome next to it


----------



## SJaYx2P (Jul 25, 2009)

Does anyone know how the 4mile ride out to the event will be? Debating towing my cooler out there or not.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

SJaYx2P said:


> Does anyone know how the 4mile ride out to the event will be? Debating towing my cooler out there or not.


It's a pretty good walk out there. There is a road that goes the whole way so walking it (I'm assuming they won't let you drive it) shouldn't be too much problem but it is uphill and flat much of the time as I recall.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

For those stuck at home.

"Red Bull Rampage will be streaming live globally on Sunday October 7 from 1pm MT / 9 pm CET. There is no geo-block of any kind, allowing you to watch the stream as it happens."

Red Bull Rampage 2012 | Webcast :: Red Bull


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Figured out I can use my tv as a monitor with an hdmi cable (never noticed it on the back of my tower) so even more psyched to watch it live on a larger monitor. And have sound as I've been using headphones....


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Red Bull Rampage was off to at a great start. It was crazy here. More to come on Sunday.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Rock dude said:


> Red Bull Rampage was off to at a great start. It was crazy here. More to come on Sunday.


What I wouldn't give to be there in person!

Sending good vibes hoping everyone stays safe!


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm really, really....really jealous at SMT. Did I say I'm jealous?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Hope Sean and Vin are having fun. Holla!


----------



## drinkwat (Mar 17, 2008)

Trying to watch it live, but all i'm getting is a black screen. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

drinkwat said:


> Trying to watch it live, but all i'm getting is a black screen. Anyone else having this problem?


Nah I'm not having any problems. I'm actually recording it though so PM me if you miss it


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

[email protected]! I was watching the RB Rampage, and just got the blue screen of death! I've never had any issues with this computer.

Any computer gurus here? What would cause this???


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

bholwell said:


> [email protected]! I was watching the RB Rampage, and just got the blue screen of death! I've never had any issues with this computer.
> 
> Any computer gurus here? What would cause this???


BSOD is most commonly caused by hardware malfunctions, but it can also have many other causes. What were you doing?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

mk.ultra said:


> BSOD is most commonly caused by hardware malfunctions, but it can also have many other causes. What were you doing?


Well, I got the BSOD again. I am now scared to watch the Rampage...

I wasn't doing anything strange, just watching the Rampage. I had a couple other browser tabs open also (Firefox).


----------



## drinkwat (Mar 17, 2008)

Finally got it to work... loved it. Everyone threw down huge, but I had the think wtf on the judging. Seriously the McCauls got cheated.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

Great event but Cam and Norbi definitely got robbed.. thought Cams first run deserved to put him in at least 2nd place.. I mean nobody else even attempted to hit that gap and he did it with style.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

It was a great event! 
I don't know what it looked like on the computer but live it was totally crazy. Every one of the lines were sick.
I'm one of the lucky guys that live 45min away from there. Now time to go through all the videos I recorded and get some pics to post.
I think that Cam may have been robbed because I don't think there were as many judges on the line he rode, he was the only rider to take that line and hit that gap. It was on the other side of the hill and every one had to move to see it.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

Rock dude said:


> It was a great event!
> I think that Cam may have been robbed because I don't think there were as many judges on the line he rode, he was the only rider to take that line and hit that gap. It was on the other side of the hill and every one had to move to see it.


So are you saying that the judges didn't move to see his run.. That just isnt right.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

I probably shouldn't say that because I don't realy know if that was the case. Cam did have a great run but some of the other riders threw some big tricks and I think the judges were scoring higher for tricks this year.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorge deserved the win, but both McCaul brothers should have been second and third


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

Do we have to wait 2 years for the next one..I hope not.. As fast as the riders have been progressing I don't see why they couldn't put one on every year..


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

There did seem to be wide variances in scores between runs that were quite similar, but I'd hate to be a judge. They all deserve podium spots.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Only judges that have ridden each line should be allowed to vote. Discuss.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, how are the judges elected?


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

just finished watching it.
Agree the C-Mac and Norbi got robbed large. T-Mac as well, just not as bad.
Kurt deserved the win - insane run with style for miles.

Overall I thought the judging was all over the place - just did not seem consistent.

Good camerawork, nice replays, only a couple of misses. Had no problem with the RedBull feed for once - ran clean, usually not the case.

Now the only problem is waiting another 2 years for the next round...I need this yearly.

michael


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Having been to 2008 2010 and now 2012

here are my takes...

the crowd seemed to be way bigger...I think the same size as 2008 and 2010 *together*

I have seen the flips and all that and it is real cool....but the most impressive thing to me is when guys ran down the face of the mountain....you would think that would be impossible

I like to see the slope style ramps done away with...again flips on the ramps are cool but man just let them figure it out with nature and not the ramps


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Less wood, more dirt.


----------



## KO21 (Jun 11, 2007)

I thought this year was the best of 08, 10, and 12. 2010 kind of sucked in my opinion as far as being a spectator. I liked that they let fans go anywhere this year. Even though there were more people, it felt less crowded to me and less like I had to compete with people to see anything. This Rampage felt the most relaxed I thought I had much better access to see the runs. We were able to move around, so we got to see multiple aspects of the mountain. Also, taking my 7 year old son for the first time, I'm incredibly impressed with the riders as people. No one turned me down to get a picture, and Kyle Strait, Darren Berrecloth, and Cam McCaul were amazingly cool to him. I've spent a lot of time around professional athletes and have never seen any of them be more accommodating. I felt a little stupid interrupting them since they are working, but no one seemed even remotely annoyed. They seemed generally invested in making him feel important and worth their time. He is already figuring out how he wants to hang the pictures on his wall. I'm very impressed.


----------



## Fahzure (Jul 26, 2011)

There are some solid arguments to be made for others placing higher. You can get one take on it here: spokenaboutbicycles.com

In the mean time, enjoy a couple of exclusive pics for MTBR readers:
Bizet shredding the gnar:









Cam coming in for a landing:


----------



## rymeswithorange (Oct 11, 2012)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 3 weeks.... Bunch of us going......Who is else going ???? We are camping...also shuttling Flying Monkey and "other stuff"
> 
> Love the stuff Red Bull does...and the people who pour...oh yeah RED BULL FOR ME !!!!


No words....shouldve sent a poet.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

*Thanks red bull....*

If you are a mountain biker you should support Red Bull by drinking their bran then some other....

they support our mountain bike community so much....we all have seen the cool stuff on TV and videos....the cool urban races in South America and thanks thanks thanks...for giving us the Rampage....The Red Bull Rampage is the most awesome event.

Drink up your Red Bulls so they continue to hold awesome events

Thanks for a fabulous event in Virgin


----------

